# Opera? I can listen to that...



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

...until or unless they sing. Or unless it's a symphony...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Threads? I can make those...

...until or unless I have to actually think of something to say. Or unless it's a not a thread at all...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

People who like operas are always on defensive... I wonder why?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Idiots keep making stupid threads that make no sense... I wonder why?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

This thread is now closed due to terminal insulting.


----------

